# Adding a Back Seat



## sleep'n240 (Jan 11, 2006)

Just got a new back seat for my 88 Z. Did not include hinges, post hinge in middle where seats meet, and the plastic trim around the strut towers in the back don't seem to have any latches. What all is required to install this back seat. Anybody with experience or ideas...please help!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Put front seat in normal driving position. Tilt seat forward. Note how much room there is behind the seat. Unless your passengers are amputees, you aren't putting a back seat in a 2 seater Z31.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The 2+2 Z31 is much longer than the regular Z31. Unless you have one of these, you won't fit a back seat in it.


----------

